# Coding & Billing in Hilo



## rosemarykarlsson (Jul 20, 2011)

Rosemary Karlsson
PO Box 492266
Kea’au, HI 96749
966-6589

Coding, Billing, Medical Records

My goal is to obtain a position where I can utilize my ‘boot camp’ medical coding training obtained through Kapi’olani Community College while I pursue additional billing & coding training, and the CPC-A certification in medical coding.  Proven ability to identify cost savings by reviewing invoices and successfully disputing charges with the vendor.  I am detail oriented, persistent, and able to communicate effectively.  Excellent writing and documentation skills. 

D. P. USER SUPPORT TECH, Hilo Medical Center, Hilo, HI 2007-present
Saved employer $148,000 by identifying vendor billing errors, and auditing telephone and data services.  Independently prepares training manuals, provides training (classroom and one on one) on MS Outlook (email, Calendar, Contacts), Word, Excel, Excel Charts, & Windows Explorer.  

REAL ESTATE ASSISTANT, Laura Richman, Realtor, Hilo, HI  2005 - 2007
Resolved issues with PC, printer, PDA, DSL, e-mail, and MLS database service.  Basic bookkeeping using Quicken.  Prepare new listings, open escrow, & close escrow documentation. 

CUSTOMER CARE REPRESENTATIVE, T-Mobile, Ft. Lauderdale, FL  2003 – 2005
Test handsets by referencing user manuals, explain service plans to customers, and resolve billing issues.  I accepted this job due to the lack of professional positions in my field since 9-11.
•	Received ‘Employee of the Month Award’ in November 2003 for outstanding improvement in performance scores.

TEMPORARY OFFICE SUPPORT, 2002-2003
Due to the ‘crash’ of the telecommunications industry after 9-11, there was no work available in my field, so I worked various temporary jobs such as Gateway Computers technical support until joining T-Mobile.  

SALES ENGINEER, NewSouth Communications, Ft. Lauderdale, FL 2000 – 2001
Configured voice, data, and Internet solutions and resolved technical issues during the sales process.  
•	Wrote documentation for training Sales Representatives and customers.
•	Designed the sales order checklist now in use by all Sales Engineers in the company.  The checklist reduces the length of time from order to installation, increasing revenue.
•	Achieved the highest degree of accuracy of configuration information, resulting in consistently clean, on-time cutovers.

PROJECT COORDINATOR, Nextlink (now XO), Miami, FL  1999 – 2000
Identified and implemented resolutions to installation delays for National Sales accounts.  Handled 120 orders concurrently, which represented $3 million in revenue.  Escalated to General Manager.

PROJECT COORDINATOR, LDI Inc., Ft. Lauderdale, FL  1997 – 1999
Improved purchase order process, which increased the correct charge-back of costs from 50% to nearly 100%.  Compiled and maintained Y2K compliance information for software and hardware products used in the network, preventing network failure.

TELECOMMUNICATIONS ANALYST, Racal-Datacom, Sunrise, FL  1993 – 1997
Analyst in Information Management department at corporate headquarters.  Analyzed internal customer requirements, and implemented the best technical and most cost effective solutions.
•	Saved $900K by auditing voice services, and canceling redundant and unused services.
•	Managed technical support call center that generated $80 million in revenue.  Managed 24 agents.
•	Wrote ISO procedures, conducted audits to ensure accuracy of documentation.
•	Received Quality Improvement Award from VP of Sales, and Letter of Recognition from VP of Corporate Quality.

TELECOMMUNICATIONS ANALYST, CDSI, Germantown, MD  1988 – 1993
Developed cost and pricing analysis methods for the U.S. Dept. of Energy’s private voice and data satellite network.  Top Secret security clearance.

COMMUNICATIONS SPECIALIST, Tymnet, Vienna, VA  1984 – 1988
Resolved hardware and software data network issues for Fortune 100 companies such as Bank of America, Ford Motor Co, and Dow Chemical.
•	Reduced installation delays from 64% to 0% on a major account with 500 sites.
•	Selected as single point of contact for $7 million ‘Baby Bell’ accounts after divestiture of AT&T.  Coordinated troubleshooting and resolution for all network issues.
•	Assisted customers with hardware and software issues by defining symptoms, consulting user manuals, testing, and escalating as necessary.

TRAINING & EDUCATION
Certificate of completion of Medical Coding from Kapi’olani Community College
Competent Toastmaster
Marketing Management, Florida Atlantic University, Boca Raton, FL  1997
B.A., Magna Cum Laude, University of Maryland, College Park, MD, 1982
Charlotte W. Newcombe Foundation Scholarship, Maryland State Scholarship, Dean’s List

VOLUNTEER & COMMUNITY
Volunteer Maddie’s Fund Grant Coordinator, Hawaii Island Humane Society
Assistant Director, Tasha Ohana Animal Sanctuary, Hilo, HI
Literacy tutor volunteer for Broward County, Florida
Allen Babcock Dog & Cat Rescue, Broward County, Florida
Canine Search & Rescue, Broward County, Florida


----------

